# "Well.." at the beginning of a sentence



## lukaa18

Hi! I would like to know how to say "Well.." at the beginning of a sentence. For example, if someone asks me "How did you learn Italian?", and I want to say "*Well*.. I used different methods etc, etc..."


----------



## Peterdg

It's easier than what you would think. You can just use the word "wel" or "welnu".

"Wel/welnu, ik heb verschillende methodes gebruikt enz."


----------



## Guillaume888

In The Netherlands, we usually would use the word "nou". 

"Hoe heb je Italiaans geleerd?
Nou, ik heb verschillende methodes gebruikt". 


In this context, "wel" is less common and "welnu" is rather old fashioned in The Netherlands.


----------



## eno2

Guillaume888 said:


> In The Netherlands, we usually would use the word "nou".
> .



Typical Dutch-Flemish shibboleth. 

I started to say 'nou' long ago...


----------



## Guillaume888

eno2 said:


> Typical Dutch-Flemish shibboleth.
> 
> I started to say 'nou' long ago...



Interessant om te weten. In Vlaanderen hoor ik men vaak 'wel' zeggen, wat in Nederland dus vrij ongebruikelijk is in deze context. Opvallend genoeg wordt "wel" in het Surinaams-Nederlands ook vaak gebruikt in plaats van "nou", ook door de Surinaamse gemeenschap in Nederland. Het valt mij overigens sowieso op dat het Surinaams-Nederlands qua woordgebruik lijkt op Belgisch-Nederlands. In beide taalvarianten worden in mijn beleving regelmatig woorden en uitdrukkingen gebruikt die in het Standaardnederlands als ouderwets worden beschouwd.


----------



## eno2

Surinaams-Nederlands 'veroudert'  allicht wegens minder influx en influentie van direct Nederlands?

Waarschijnlijk wordt ook 'wel'  frequent gebruikt door Nederlanders, neem ik aan.
'Welnu' brengt voor mij een klemtoon aan (binnen een redenering), positief of negatief, en in dat laatste geval soms een contrastje  met het voorafgaande <Welnu, dat klopt niet....>

Bij <welnu, ik heb verschillende methodes gebruikt enz."> veronderstel ik iets voorafgaand dat min of meer in tegenstelling staat met 'verschillende methodes> Welnu=het geval is...

Nou en wel kan overigens ook restrictief gebruikt worden denk ik. <Nou/wel, dat zou ik zo niet zeggen>


----------



## Red Arrow

Guillaume888 said:


> In this context, "wel" is less common and "welnu" is rather old fashioned in The Netherlands.


"welnu" isn't old fashioned in Flanders per se, but rather formal.

Perhaps also noteworthy: I use *welja* from time to time, but not in writing.


			
				Van Dale said:
			
		

> welja
> 1 (bevestigend) vooruit dan maar
> 2 (ironisch) dat ontbrak er nog aan


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Guillaume888 said:


> In beide taalvarianten worden in mijn beleving regelmatig woorden en uitdrukkingen gebruikt die in het Standaardnederlands als ouderwets worden beschouwd.


Surinaams-Nederlands heeft ook hier en daar dingetjes die typisch zijn voor Nederland en niet voor Vlaanderen, maar dat valt jou natuurlijk niet op


----------



## eno2

Do you use also 'welnee'?

Welja = affirmative

Welnee= negative

Wel, welnu, nou: (what follows is) argumentative, explicative

Er is ook nou ja en nou nee natuurlijk. En kom nou.


----------

